# Study Partner Mechanical Exam



## Adrian Lowenstein (Feb 1, 2020)

Looking for a study partner for the Mechanical MDM exam this coming spring in the New York City area. Even if you are not taking MDM, still open to studying morning topic together. Please reach out if interested, looking to get started asap.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Feb 3, 2020)

Good luck with your studying and with finding a study partner. But you said something that I want to comment on.



Adrian Lowenstein said:


> Even if you are not taking MDM, still open to studying morning topic together.


I just want to make sure you realize that the Mechanical PE exam is no longer broken into morning "breath" and afternoon "depth" sections. The entire exam is only depth now. If you're taking MDM, there will be no thermo-fluids anywhere on the exam. It's all MDM. It's been this way since... either 2014 or 2017, I can't remember.

Here's a link to the MDM exam specification: https://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/MDM_Apr-2020_CBT.pdf


----------



## Saurabh9978 (Mar 7, 2020)

Hello , I am planning to take MDM in April 2020

have you guys enrolled to any classes ?


----------



## Ijoinedbecausecovid (Apr 24, 2020)

Hey, are you still studying for this?

Because I'm 99% certain there are errors in the practice test from NCEES and would like to run it by someone.


----------

